# Printing Issue from HD video still?



## RJ HDMASTER (May 19, 2011)

hey There,

I've previously posted on this issue I'm having at my work place. Basically I'm going to simplify my problem so it is easier to digest. Thanks to those who tried to answer in the earlier posting.

Ok so What I'm doing is taking an HD video still shot from Apple Final Cut video software, then exporting to PSD/JPEG, opening in Photoshop CS. 

From there I go to hit scale to fit, then print the image. What is happening is the picture is coming out stretched & I'm losing some of the photo. (printing on 8X10 photo glossy paper).

Any help would be great at this point, since my boss is breathing down my back

thanks,


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

RJ HDMASTER said:


> hey There,
> 
> I've previously posted on this issue I'm having at my work place. Basically I'm going to simplify my problem so it is easier to digest. Thanks to those who tried to answer in the earlier posting.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm not getting it but if you use scale to fit in Photoshop and you have your locks on to maintain the X and Y dimensions then it will stretch your photos to fit that 8x10 box.

When you open the Image Size box and view document size do you uncheck the proportion lock on the right that has the link bar. Doing this will not give you an full 8x10 though.

Is that the problem you are trying to make a full 8x10 out of an HD frame?? If so then they are not the same proportions so you will not get a full image, if you do try and fit the 8x10 frame you will get problem you are seeing.

The only way around that problem would be to set 8x10 in your crop tool and crop the HD frame to 8x10 and then you would not get the problem..


----------

